# Ragging/Fooling at Shifa



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,
Just wanted to know is there any fooling on ur first day at Shifa College of Medicine????


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Not necessarily on the first day, but yes there generally is. More so for hostel kids.


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

like harmless things or seriously depressing stuff ?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

It's really just aimed towards the guys and I'd say it's mostly stupid stuff.

Luckily the gender card works in my favor on this one. #laugh


----------



## cinderella (May 13, 2008)

yay!! always helps to be a girl, haha.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh no! My gender card won't help me. can u plz tell the duration of ragging?? I mean for how many days it continues??


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

you should worry more about whether or not you're getting accepted rather than fooling.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

hahha ragging is like a culture here... but really, one shudn't be afriad of it ... And the most it'll last is a week or two... 

And look at the bright side, when u'll be in 2nd year... u could continue this legacy too #wink


----------

